# Arriving in May & Backpacking any takers?



## znismo1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello, I will be arriving in May and will be backpacking throughout Australia. I intend on purchasing a Campervan or turning a van into a campervan. 

I am a 27 yr old male from U.S. And am open to any travelers who also speak english that would like to tag along. 

Let me know if anyone is interested?


----------

